

To See and Not See by Oliver Sacks (1993) [pdf] - osahal
http://www.willamette.edu/~mstewart/whatdoesitmean2see.pdf

======
zer00eyz
This is a personal favorite of mine.

For me there are a lot parallels between this and how older people see
technology. Its a great read and even if you have read it, its worth going
through again with the above context in mind!

~~~
osahal
So true, it's amazing what effect the mind has on how you see!

